# Electric Blue Ram darkening



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

So last Wednesday, I got 2 electric blue rams for my 29 gallon tank. When I got them, they were a little pale, but they brightened up. Recently one of them began to get really darker, to the point of going from Powder Blue to Indigo. 

Here is a video. The front fish is the one I am talking about; you can tell he is darker than that of his tankmate.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7SS9oyQ5YQ

All parameters are normal for a cycled tank. The pH is 6.8-7.0. Temp. is at 80-82. It's tank mates are Black Neon Tetras, Green Cories, Albino Cories, and a BN pleco. I am not sure of it's gender as its dorsal fin is rarely erect enough to tell, but I am pretty sure that the other one is male (its second and third dorsal fin rays are longer than the others).

Could it be stress that is causing it? The other one does seem to chasing it; could that be the reason for such dark colors?

Any help is appreciated!

Edit: Just wanted to say that s/he is darker now than in the video. His/her head/face is turning close to a black color and the indigo color is darker now.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Is the other ram bullying her? She's probably stressed.


----------

